# DontStops Cutting (Another Journal)



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I think I'm about done with putting on muscle mass. I have all the mass I want in my legs/glutes, shoulder, and chest. The only group that needs improvement is my triceps, and even so, the exercises will be high rep with low weight. Typical? I know.

My workouts I think will be based on circuit training and my cardio will be in the hour+ range.

As for my diet? Low calorie. Wy low calorie you ask? Because I know it works for me. 

When I looked like this:






It was super low calorie and alot of cardio. Except now I have more muscle mass so I'll probably lean out a bit more then the picture above

I'm going to start on Monday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2008)

How low of calorie?  Are you only looking at calories in versus calories out or are you going to be eating healthy foods in the process?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

yes healthy
healthy fats healthy everything
so I'll be eating alot but they'll all be very lean proteins, veggies etc.

low cal for me is 1300


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

lookin good doll keep up the good work hope ya reach your goals!


----------

